# Natural Parenting Meet - London Zoo April 2nd!!



## Mynx

Hey girlies! 

Ok, after a few days of deliberation by us all, we've come up with .... (drum roll plz!) 


Saturday April 2nd 


LONDON ZOO



Once we know how many people are coming along for sure, then we can get group tickets sorted and also a time to meet up :)


*Who's coming?!*

Mynx 
Nikkinoonoo (possibly?) 
Lliena + family 
Lynnikins
Jetters
Jessabella
Dougie
Mandarhino
DopeyJopey

aob1013 (?)
AFC84 (?)
Mommy43 (?) 
Discoclare (?)
VictoriaElaur (?)

If your name isnt here, just add a post that you'd like to come along, or if there's a question mark next to your name, plz confirm if you'd like to come :D

I'm excited now!!! :happydance:


----------



## discoclare

Me!


----------



## lynnikins

if i can afford it but i leave for NZ in 2 wks


----------



## Lliena

Meee if there is enough notice so I can sort train times out :D


----------



## binxyboo

depending when and where, I might be in.


----------



## mummy_em

me depending on when and where lol xx


----------



## Jetters

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## henny

Meeeeeeeee depending on when and where :)


----------



## Lliena

I am busy the weekend of 18/19/20 march so can it be either before or after that please :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Yay there's a good few so far! That's a start eh :D 

Ok.. best day of the week for people? If we can work that out then we can work out dates :D 
I'll do a poll :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Saturday or Sunday are best for me if Im coming from Stafford cant do weekdays cos of Ffion :)


----------



## Mynx

Poll added.. I'm happy with any week day, but will do a weekend day if it's what the majority decide :)


----------



## lynnikins

ive said saturday caus then i can have DH look after Nate so i dont have to take both of them on public transport,
i am away from the 21st of Feb till after the 15th of March though


----------



## Lliena

I said Sat too but I can maybe do a sunday if we are at the inlaws in Kent :)

Are we gonna do it in London or Bluewater maybe?


----------



## mandarhino

Me but can it be Friday please. I work Mon-Thurs.


----------



## mandarhino

Also can do weekends as well


----------



## Mynx

So how about we do it for after Lynnikins is back? Not the weekend you're busy Emma hun, maybe the one after that? 

Saturday 26th March
Sunday 27th March

That would give plenty of time for people to either sort out transport, cash, babysitters etc... wotcha reckon girls? :shrug: 

As for location.. I have no idea!!! I'm happy to travel to pretty much anywhere (within reason!)


----------



## Mynx

Just to add.. if alot of people would prefer a weekday to a weekend, then we can reconsider those dates!


----------



## lynnikins

only problem i have with that is its EJ's birthday lol we could just do a huge BD party for him lol i dont mind but just so your all aware


----------



## Lliena

Yeah could do the 26/27th we are in London the weekend before but thats cos James and I are doing a tour thing I bought him for his birthday and then going to Eastbourne for the night to a nice hotel for a naughty night away :rofl:

I could do 5/6th march too or is that too soon for people? x


----------



## mandarhino

Could do both those sets of dates.


----------



## Lliena

Im in Kent the weekend of 5th/6th which is why I suggested it :) I dont mind travelling from up here but its a million times easier to get to a meet when Im already closer :lol:


----------



## discoclare

26/27th sounds good, OH is skiing in Spain that weekend. I can possibly do 5/6th but not sure how easy it is to get to bluewater from NW London on public transport. I can do midweek days until April when I go back to work.


----------



## Lliena

If it was the weekend of 5/6th then the 6th would be better for me :) But im ok with 26th/27th too or even 1/2nd april the week later.

Also thats assuming we are doing a kids and all meet? Or are we doing a ladies going out meet or bit of both babies in morn/afternoon then mums out later? :rofl:


----------



## dougie

I want to come! I am good for Monday, Wednesday or Sat/Sun!
I want to meet you wonderful ladies!


----------



## Jetters

Bluewater is a freaking MISSION to get to on public transport :(

I can do fridays+weekends x


----------



## aob1013

Meee!

I can do any day!


----------



## Lliena

Ah ok no Bluewater then lol! Didnt realise it was that tricky as when we come from Stafford to go to Kent, we go into Euston then tube it to St Pancras then get fast train to Ashford that I know stops there :)


----------



## jessabella

Im there any day of the week..except Sunday..unless it is before church times..then Im already in London anyway!! tee hee


----------



## jessabella

Jetters said:


> Bluewater is a freaking MISSION to get to on public transport :(
> 
> I can do fridays+weekends x


are you serious..Bluewater is so easy..
No im not saying this because I can walk there :haha:

train from london to greenhithe then walk from there or take a 6 min bus!:shrug:


----------



## Lliena

jessabella said:


> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> Bluewater is a freaking MISSION to get to on public transport :(
> 
> I can do fridays+weekends x
> 
> 
> are you serious..Bluewater is so easy..
> No im not saying this because I can walk there :haha:
> 
> train from london to greenhithe then walk from there or take a 6 min bus!:shrug:Click to expand...

I guess it depends which bit of London you live in though :shrug:


----------



## mommy43

im not coming you lot are scarey :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

Aw no we aren't :haha:


----------



## AFC84

I'd be up for it funds permitting :)


----------



## VictoriaElaur

Oooo can I come. I know I'm not technically a mummy yet but I hope I am by then!! :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Mummies and mummies-to-be in whatever shape or form are welcome :D


----------



## Mynx

mommy43 said:


> im not coming you lot are scarey :rofl:

Aww we wont bite....


hard!!! :haha:

Just kidding hun, we are mere pussy cats wiv fluffy bummed kids :D


----------



## jessabella

no promises..I bite..hard as hell!! 
:haha:


ps..I went last time when I was big and preggers..EVERYONE COME!! wait where are we meeting? :D


----------



## Lliena

We need to decide this, and also to decide whether we are doing a mum and baby meet, or a mums only meet in evening or a bit of both? :)


----------



## mandarhino

Mum and baby would be nice and I'm in the luckish position that I could probably do both given I live in Zone 2 London so easier to nip back home and drop her off. 

Other options could be Westfield Shopping Centre or meeting somewhere more centralish like Tate Modern or another museum. Though those are less good options for a weekend as they're more likely to be rammed with people.


----------



## Mynx

I think a bit of both sounds good (I can do this no problems) but it may not be do-able for alot of people.. I'd love to see how big the babies are getting and also to meet little Olivia! 

Maybe we can do this one as a mums and babies and then organise another one a month or so after for an evening for just the girls? Wotcha reckon ladies?


----------



## Mynx

mandarhino said:


> Mum and baby would be nice and I'm in the luckish position that I could probably do both given I live in Zone 2 London so easier to nip back home and drop her off.
> 
> Other options could be Westfield Shopping Centre or meeting somewhere more centralish like Tate Modern or another museum. Though those are less good options for a weekend as they're more likely to be rammed with people.

I think anywhere we decide will be chocca full of people tbh


----------



## jessabella

im definantly open for a mum and baby meet..but cant do both as we live too far to just drop her off..and well she is still too attatched to me.


----------



## Lliena

Mynx said:


> Maybe we can do this one as a mums and babies and then organise another one a month or so after for an evening for just the girls? Wotcha reckon ladies?

Yeah that sounds good :)


----------



## mandarhino

Yes that sounds better and will involve much less travel on the day.


----------



## dougie

Sounds good to me! :D


----------



## Lliena

Is Westfields at Shepherds Bush? Is there anywhere more in central london thats kid friendly?


----------



## Mynx

Yus Lliena it is in Shepherd's Bush.. bit of a pain to get there tho if you're not local... but yeah, we need to find somewhere that's a bit more central I guess and is kiddie friendly!


----------



## Lliena

Is there like a wacky warehouse type place in London anywhere? Something like that could be good for everyone? Kids can play and mums can eat :rofl:

Or somewhere around Covent Garden/Piccadilly Circus etc?


----------



## Lliena

Or London Zoo? That could be fun :D


----------



## Mynx

London Zoo could be fun :D This time of year on a Saturday it wont be too busy either because the weather is so unpredictable.... I'm up for the zoo unless anyone else can come up with something else?


----------



## Lliena

I just asked James and he said that we can get a train that takes us to Westfield easy enough so if weather is bad could go there, but if its nice the Zoo could be cool? Will have a better idea nearer the time of weather though I guess :)


----------



## mandarhino

I'm up for the Zoo. It costs a bomb to get in but it will be about the same price as Baby Show tickets, which is where we met last time. Plus people training in can get those 2 for 1 deals.


----------



## Mynx

I'm liking the idea of the zoo.. last time I took Evie she was too young really so I reckon she'd have a blast! 
And yeah, it does cost a bomb but as you say, the Babyshow tickets were pricey so it's no different :) 
Also, I like the idea of if the weather's crap going to Westfield :)


----------



## Lliena

Woo plan then,if more than 10 of us go to the zoo we can get group prices :) Which is bit cheaper and babies are free anyway :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I want to come to the zoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! I love zoos. My favourite places ever!! :happydance:

*cough* I mean, Albert would probably really like to have his first visit to the zoo.

I'm up for it. I'm back to work on 7th March :cry: so would prefer for it not to be the 6th. Any other weekend, Thursday, or Friday are good for me :thumbup:


----------



## lynnikins

im away till the 10th of march at least but would love the zoo if it was after that


----------



## Mynx

We can plan for after the 10th March then if everyone's up for going to the zoo? It gives us all a chance to get the cash together too :thumbup:


----------



## Lliena

Sounds good to me :D

We said maybe 26th but could we possibly even push it a little further forward and say possibly 2nd April? Which is week later and give everyone more time to save then? :)


----------



## Mynx

That's fine with me :) And we're aiming to go to the zoo?


----------



## Lliena

Yeah :D also gives me 2 weeks between being in London then and James isnt on call 2nd weekend but he is the week before (the 26th) so he can come along too :)


----------



## Mynx

Ah cool :) I might bring my OH along too then .. I'll have help with the pushchair and stairs then!! 

Em, will you be bringing Ffion too? It would be lovely to meet her as well :) x


----------



## Lliena

I asked her if she wanted to come and she said yes she will :D Just looking online and you can get family savers and stuff in advance if you uy online that save money. Which is handy :D


----------



## Lliena

Looking online prices are:

Adult * £ 19.50 

Senior * £ 18.00 

Student * £ 18.00 

Child * £ 15.60 

But if we can get 10 or more of us going then we can get 20% discount on those prices if we prebook in one go. Which we could sort out if possibly if we paypalled one of us and they ordered the lot nearer the time?

Just an idea :)


----------



## Mynx

Sounds like a plan hun :) 

My OH doesnt want to come .. no reflection on you guys, but a big day out like that would probably exhaust him for a good week or so (he has MS) so he's better off staying at home and doing the cleaning instead :haha: 

I'm going to ask Nikkinoonoo if she'd like to come too as I know she enjoys a good zoo visit :)


----------



## Lliena

Yeah she was lovely be nice to see her again :D

Aw shame bout your OH but I know how much MS wipes you out I have a friend with it and she cant do much really either, or she suffers badly afterwards.


----------



## Jetters

Zoo is a great idea, i'll organise group tickets closer to the time for us all too so we get the discount :D


----------



## Lliena

Yey fab :D


----------



## dougie

YAYAYAYAY I love the zoo! So does Louie!

Count us in for sure!


----------



## Mynx

Ok looks like we're set for date and venue :happydance: 

Saturday April 2nd at London Zoo :D 

If the weather is really crappy then it'll be Westfield Shopping Centre, altho tbh, I've never let a bit of rain stop me from going to the Zoo!! :haha:

I'll update the first post and the title :)


----------



## Mynx

I dont know how you guys feel about buying food there but I gotta tell you, it's bloody pricey! 
I'm not sure wether I'll be getting lunch there yet or bringing our own, depends on money at the time! 
Last time we had a zoo meet, I bought our own lunch and it was nice sitting on the grass eating a picnic :D


----------



## binxyboo

I have been following this thread with interest, but not posted as I have a very tight schedule at the moment.
Unfortunatly, I have a rehearsal for a show I am in on the 2nd.
Would have been lovely to meet you all, but alas - not this time.
Have fun at the zoo Y'all 
xxx


----------



## Mynx

binxyboo said:


> I have been following this thread with interest, but not posted as I have a very tight schedule at the moment.
> Unfortunatly, I have a rehearsal for a show I am in on the 2nd.
> Would have been lovely to meet you all, but alas - not this time.
> Have fun at the zoo Y'all
> xxx

Well if it changes between now and then hun, it would be lovely to see you! 

Besides, I'm sure this wont be the only meet this year ;) x


----------



## Lliena

I think we will bring food with us too as that way I can keep to my slimming world too :D


----------



## dougie

Yay and we can celebrate my birthday which is the 31st!
Nice birthday outing :D


----------



## Mynx

Ok Dougie, you can bring cake then :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Mynx can you put (and family) next to my name so we know thats more tickets we need :)


----------



## jessabella

okay Olivia and I will be there..but will not be bringing a lunch..so as long as I can purchase food Im good.


anyone bringing hubby or parter? just woundering?


----------



## dougie

I will TRY and bring cake!


----------



## Jetters

Lliena's hub is coming :D

Going to Westfield as a rain plan isn't going to be an option really if we buy the tickets in advance or they'll get wasted. Will just have to wear wellies and bring brollies :D


----------



## Mynx

Good point hun... 

Lliena, will change that now for you hun :) 
Dougie, I was just kidding hun about the cake ;) Altho if you really want to..... :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Ah yes didn't think of that :lol: We can get them on the day too as a group I think and still get the discount though, let me go look on website :)


----------



## Lliena

Website says:

To give our group visitors the best value for money ZSL London Zoo operates a tiered ticket price system.

Discount price for groups of ten or more: Receive a 20% discount on ticket prices purchased online in advance and a 15% reduction if you buy at the gate.


----------



## Mynx

Jessabella, Lliena is bring her hubby.. if you want to bring yours, then go for it :) 

I wont be bringing mine, just me and Evie, and hopefully Nikkinoonoo and Jessica (hospital appts allowing!)


----------



## Lliena

This is the prices, the second price is including zoo donation if you want to contribute to it but we dont have to if we want to save more money lol!


Advance Groups 20% discount 

Adults £14.08 £15.98
Children £10.96 £12.86
Concession £12.88 £14.78

On Gate Groups 15% discount

Adults £14.96 £16.86
Children £11.65 £13.55
Concession £13.69 £15.59
Children under 3 years Free Free


----------



## mandarhino

I'll come solo and leave DH behind.


----------



## Mynx

Thanks for that hun.. the 20% discount looks rather nice dont you think ;) Altho if it ends up that some people are still undecided then we can do the group discount on the gate on the day... We can work that out a little nearer the time :)


----------



## lynnikins

if we make it then i'll have my hubby in tow


----------



## Lliena

Yeah the 20% is well good lol!


----------



## Jetters

I reckon we should do the 20% online advance discount for all of us who are happy to go regardless of rain. Anyone not comfortable with committing can then buy at the gate. Fair enough?

I'm going to pursuade a few of my friends to come too... BUTTON JESSIE and ROBILOO for definites even though they're not NP'ers :D make a nice big day out of it!


----------



## Lliena

Yeah that sounds good but we still need 10 of us to get the online discount so as long as we have 10 we are fine :D (me, James and Fi is already 3 :lol:)


----------



## discoclare

I will come! I am in North West London and London Zoo isn't too far from me. My OH may come as well, he has never been to the zoo. When do you need confirmed numbers by? You can confirm me, but he is still thinking about it.


----------



## Mynx

Well it's not for a good few weeks yet so he's still got time to give it some thought :) x


----------



## mommy43

can i let u know its my dd birthday on 1st april it depends what shes wants to do for her bday n when


----------



## Mel+Bump

Im a maybe :) Just looking at prices cause Ill book a hotel and see friends while Im at it. Itd just be me and Paige.


----------



## littlestar85

Oooooh this sounds fun! Can anyone come even if they're new to this forum? :winkwink:


----------



## Mynx

The more the merrier hun :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Mentioned this to OH and he said he wants to come! Can we put him down as a maybe? He's shy and lazy so will probably change his mind :haha:


----------



## Mel+Bump

I wont be coming...but its because I got the house! :yay:

So I dont mind giving up a trip to the zoo for the house lol. Hope you ladies have fun though!


----------



## jessabella

3 of us...unless hubby gets shy and lazy too!!


----------



## Lliena

bumping this back up x


----------



## dougie

Im not going to be able to make it as I have got to MOT my car that weekend :( Booo


----------



## Jetters

I'm definitely coming and might bring Garry too :) xxx


----------



## Jetters

Shall we make another thread, pointing to this one, in the 'meet ups' section of BnB so more people can see it/x


----------



## Mynx

Good idea hun :thumbup:


----------



## jessabella

someone keep me update..hahah I get lost in posts sometiems..but we (3) are definantly comming..


----------



## Lliena

:D Hope its sunny when we go!


----------



## Boomerslady

oooh exciting....can I come evn though im technically not a 'natural' parent?

Can you put me down as a maybe until I confirm my route etc...i'm a bit scared of London on a Saturday and on my own! Does anyone know about the boat you can take to the zoo? I cant find any info on it online.


----------



## lynnikins

i dont think you can get a boat to the zoo you can get one from inside it to camden lock but thats all i can find


----------



## mandarhino

Hi, M and I are still coming. 

DH has been asked but doesn't want to come. He doesn't really approve of zoos. His loss. 

I've not heard about a boat to the zoo either. Thinking of where it is, I'm not sure where it would stop. If you're in Bromley, your journey should be pretty easy shouldn't it?


----------



## Boomerslady

Yeah it shouldnt be too difficult, just never done the tube before, esp on a Saturday!

I've got a friend whose been to the zoo a couple of times and has got a boat, so i'll find out from her where it is. Might be a bit of a nicer trip than the tube!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Me and Albert are still coming. Plus OH and his two other kids! So I'll be looking after 4 children :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Hehe fab! :D


----------



## jessabella

so do I need to buy tickets or just show up..shall I just ring you Em when I arrive..or what is happening?


----------



## Lliena

You can ring me if you want hun I'm sure more of a plan will be formed before we go :) don't buy tickets just yet as we maybe able to get group discount x


----------



## jessabella

ok


----------



## zsllondonzoo

Hi all,

I hope you're all looking forward to your day out at ZSL London Zoo.  Just to introduce myself I'm Laura and I work in the Membership department here at ZSL London Zoo. If I can help with any questions you might have with planning your day please feel free to ask me. 

Don&#8217;t forget you can also upgrade your day tickets to membership and this will give you unlimited access to both ZSL London and Whipsnade Zoos all year round (and a host of other benefits!). If you get time why not come and visit us at the membership kiosk to find out more. 

Looking forward to seeing you soon! 

Laura


----------



## Jetters

I can't come :cry: i'm so utterly broke at the moment and we just can't stretch :cry: I could meet you all after though for a starbucks or something?x


----------



## lynnikins

we cant make it either with EJ's birthday this weekend DH is getting annoyed that everyweekend we are doing something till the end of June and hes wanting next saturday off as hes working most saturdays atm


----------



## Mynx

Not sure if I can make it now either :( We have our Notice of Marraige on the 28th and that's costing us a pretty penny so I may not have the money :(


----------



## discoclare

Ohh noo!

Well I can still make it!

Who else:
Jessabella
Mandarhino
DopeyJopey (+family)
Lliena
Boomerslady

any more for any more?


----------



## Lliena

Im not sure we can actually make it either looking at our budget as we are away at the end of april camping and in may for a weekend too :( So need to save as much as we can for those things :(


----------



## Hayley90

Oh im so jealous :( I would SO have came to this, but we are going to Howletts that weekend!! 

Have a fantastic time everyone, i WILL come along to the next meet... Dammit!! xxx


----------



## mandarhino

Bump

We still going? If so, we should probably arrange times and figure out whether we can get group discounts.


----------



## Mynx

I definately cant come :( We're so skint atm it's untrue! The notice of marraige cleared us out this week :( 

I'm so sorry, I was really looking forward to it too! :hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

Oh no Mynx. 

Does anyone know what the zoo is like in rain? Long term forecast is rain on Saturday. That may change of course but wondering whether we could do something different (e.g. cheaper) for the Londoners that don't have the cash for the zoo at the moment. British Museum? Museum of Childhood? (https://www.vam.ac.uk/moc/your_visit/index.html) 

Otherwise I'm still up for meeting whoever can make it on Saturday, whether it is the zoo or somewhere else.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'm still up for it. Promised the step kids a visit to the zoo so going to have to put up with the rain! Whoops.


----------



## mandarhino

Ok then - who else is going and should we do something about group tickets? Does 11am work for people? 10:30?

Forecast for Saturday is 18 degrees and light rain shower so could be worse.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Group tickets are for 10 or more. Me, kev and the kids make 5 but two of them are free so i don't know if they count!


----------



## jessabella

Well count us in gaz, myself and Liv!! I will have to ask him again as I'm sure he has forgotten... 11 is early!! Haha hope I can get him up as it will take us 1.5 hour to get there!!
Can someone send me their number as I only have letters and lilena and looks as though they are out:(


----------



## Lliena

Im def out my father in law passed away yesterday morning suddenly so we have had to come down to Kent to be with family. Im trying to cope and be strong for James but it is so hard. Hope you all have a good time.


----------



## jessabella

many hugs to you and james ! :(
:hugs:


----------



## jessabella

I have a few questions about tommorrow!

whats the definant time?
where exactly are we meeting?
Im not sure if I will remember what everyone looks like..will there be some sort of landmark or something to look for?
Does anyone knwo what station to go to...(Im comming from Kent if that matters)
Do you think I should bring pram or just carrier?? just a thought


----------



## mandarhino

So sorry to hear that Lilena. Much love to you & your family. :hugs:



The transport suggestions for the zoo are here 
https://www.zsl.org/zsl-london-zoo/visit/how-to-find-us,125,AR.html

I suspect I'll go from Camden Town tube. 

Who else is coming? Discoclare you still coming? Can't remember who else besides Dopeyjoey confirmed. 

I'm flexible on times. 

Is it easiest to just meet outside the main entrance? 

Jessebella I remember what you look like and I saw Dopeyjoey last week. I can PM people details of my pram liner as it is pretty noticeable so it shouldn't be hard to spot us.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

So sorry to hear that emma :hugs:

I'm currently trying to work out funds... OH hasn't been paid for some of his work so if he can't sort it today we can't come :(


----------



## mandarhino

This meet-up appears doomed! Worth rescheduling till more people can make it?


----------



## discoclare

I can still come! But I also don't mind rescheduling, either is fine. I have loads of work to do this weekend (even though I am on annual leave until 18th April!) but was planning to do tonight or Sunday, if the meets off I'll do on Saturday instead.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I think that might be a good call. Kev hasn't managed to track down his payment yet!


----------



## mandarhino

OK let's reschedule! Hope to see you all relatively soon. Before Easter would be good as we're probably away then and then my parents arrive in early May.


----------



## jessabella

noooo...fine Ill just have a lie in instead whilst hubby cleans the house :haha:


----------



## jessabella

Iim busy until after Easter..but having a dinner party the day before Easter..everyone just come to my place :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Haha i'm so turning up for dinner!

OH managed to scrape some money together but not enough to get to london so think we're going to head to the safari park near us or a soft play thingymajig!


----------



## Mynx

Rescheduling sounds good ladies, I might be able to get some cash together for that by then ;)


----------



## lynnikins

yeah i might be able to find cash lol, while we are carless then its so expensive to go places


----------

